# Snails 2.0



## SchefflerC (Jan 17, 2017)

So when I got my snails I fed algae wafers them on day one and my fish went crazy over the algae wafer and ate it so I read on a different thread that someone removes their snails to feed them because their fish would eat the wafers as well. Do you think this is safe for the snails to remove them every day to feed them? I would just take a cup of water from the aquarium and put them in a smaller bowl for a few hours to feed and then back into the aquarium. Also, what should I do if they aren't eating the algae wafers?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It depends. What type of fish do you have? I've found that most livebearers, bottom feeders (cories), and my betta love algae wafers. The betta cant have it, but everyone else can.

Also, what type of snails do you have? Nerite Snails only eat real algae. Mystery Snails.. google search "Snail Jello". They love that. Everyone else generally just eats whatever microorganisims are in the tank.


----------



## SchefflerC (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a betta, a mystery snail
And a nerite snail!


----------



## SchefflerC (Jan 17, 2017)

And I know betta can't have the algae wafer that's why I am wondering if I should remove the snails to feed them. Is snail jello safe incase my betta decides to eat that too?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I believe Snail Jello is safe for bettas, but I would check with someone with more experienced with Mysteries. I've only ever had Ramshorns and Nerites. I think that it would be easier to gently scoop the betta into a plastic cup during feeding time. Feed the betta his pellets, and drop an algae wafer near the snail(s) Leave them for an hour or two, remove uneaten parts, and let the betta back into the tank.


----------

